# Schlecks on Treks = New Luxembourg team



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Trek and Luxembourg Pro Cycling Team Project Join Forces

(Waterloo, WI USA : Luxembourg City, Luxembourg) - Trek Bicycle and The Luxembourg Pro Cycling Team Project have signed a long-term partnership agreement, announced today at Eurobike by Trek and Brian Nygaard of the Luxembourg Team. The new team, featuring brothers Frank and Andy Schleck, will be part of the Trek Family for 2011 and beyond.

As the official Equipment Supplier and Advisor of the Luxembourg based team, Trek will not only be responsible for supplying all team cycling equipment, but will also be day-to-day technical advisors, integrated into the foundation of the team. Trek will use its experience gained in winning 9 of the last 12 Tours de France to supply the team with technical direction ranging from race day wheel and component selection to fit and sizing guidance on its Madone and Speed Concept time trial platforms.

Though the full roster and title sponsor are yet to be announced, both Frank and Andy Schleck have confirmed that they are racing for the newly formed team, headed by Director Kim Andersen. Andersen elaborated: “We looked at a number of equipment suppliers, but our goals are to win the Tour de France and be the #1 team in the World. Trek has the best equipment, along with more experience and expertise to help make that happen.” Team General Manager Brian Nygaard continued: “We know Trek can help us go faster. Their expertise in aerodynamics and performance can make an appreciable difference in results. It is the right move to help the Schlecks and the whole team.”

Trek will be the complete bicycle supplier, using the full arsenal of Bontrager wheels, bars, stems and saddles to meet the specific needs of each rider. The team will also be wearing new Bontrager performance road helmets. The drivetrain/brakes will be Shimano Dura-Ace Di2. Hennie Stamsnijder, Shimano's Sports Marketing Manager relayed, “Shimano is known for its reliability and precision, and that is something this new team and Trek identify with and will rely upon when the stakes are high. We look forward to working with Trek in this endeavor to support this highly anticipated team.”


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Does Trek make good bikes?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

I wonder how much AS had to do with the choice of Shimano D-A components? Seeing as how the stakes are so high and all ...


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks like Trek is readying for a Team Radio Shack discontinuation and want to have something ready to go when the time comes.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

empty_set said:


> Looks like Trek is readying for a Team Radio Shack discontinuation and want to have something ready to go when the time comes.


I agree, althouth the OP left out the following quote regarding 2011 from the press release:

"The partnership with the Luxembourg team is in addition to Trek’s current relationship with Team Radio Shack. Both teams will be riding Trek for 2011."


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Surprised they went with the Di-2 system. If I were him, I'm not sure I'd want to trust my shifting to whehter the Mech. remembered to plug my bike into the charger after a long stage any more than he likely trust SRAM Red any longer either. 

With Radioshack staying with Trek, I guess they had the SRAM market covered.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Shoulda gone with Campy...

and anything but Trek.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*"Schlecks on Treks"*

Sounds like a Dr. Seuss title.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Meh, they would ride Huffys with friction shifters if that bid the most- they are Pros, and it takes a ton of cash to run a team. Interesting to see Trek funding two full teams, they must be doing relatively well.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got to agree, it sounds like a preemptive move by Trek for RS to fold after 2011.

As for the possibility of Di2 running out of battery power mid-race = non-issue.


----------



## chavez (Jan 20, 2009)

Schlecks Eject Specs, Expect to Ride Treks.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Schlecks Say ScRAM, Hello Trek/Shimano


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

As much as people love to hate on Treks the 6.9 is one really nice ride. I have a couple of team mates that ride them. They have had nothing but great things to say about them.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Dear Bicycle and Bicycle Stuff Manufacturers,

We, the Luxembourg Professional Bicycle Racing Team, invite you to submit bids to be "The Official [thing] of the Luxembourg Professional Bicycle Racing Team". The manufacturer with the highest bid and the longest term for each item will be chosen. Once your first and last months sponsorship payments post, we will trumpet loudly, in many press releases, about the superiority of your products. If you are among the three highest bidders, you will receive a special 15 minutes photo shoot with Andy Schleck displaying your products that may be used in future advertising campaigns. 

Categories and sub-categories include, but are not limited to:

Bicycle frameset
Drivetrain
Wheels
Bars - Road Race
Bars - Time Trial
Saddles
Seatposts
Tires
Spokes
Tubes
Shift cables
Shift cable housing
Bar tape
Pumps
Saddle bags
Stationary trainer

Bibs and jerseys
Helmets
Gloves
Cycling shoes
Podium shoes
Socks
Sunglasses
Cycling cap
Podium cap
Backpack
Musette bag
Shoe covers

Cyclocomputer
HRM
Warm up nostril plugs
Warm up nostril plug lubricating ointment
Chamios cream
Pre race massage oil
Post race massage oil

Team car
Team bus
Airline

Other: ___________________________ (please add your own category if we missed something)

Thank you for your time and consideration.
The Luxemboug Professional Bicycle Racing Team, et al.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

good news to me, imho, if Andy and/or Frank can avoid injury, I would bet on either/ or being the yellow jersey on the Champs-Élysées next year....on a TREK.....people love to hate Trek but how many times have they been on the podium in the last 10 years?????


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

noooo ANDY!! say no to treck


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Do people really hate Treks that much?
Or is this actually just LA-flaming collateral damage?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

RRRoubaix said:


> Do people really hate Treks that much?
> Or is this actually just LA-flaming collateral damage?


I think it's more of a joke than anything...of course they make good bikes.


----------



## jamz50 (Oct 7, 2005)

innergel said:


> Dear Bicycle and Bicycle Stuff Manufacturers,
> 
> We, the Luxembourg Professional Bicycle Racing Team, invite you to submit bids to be "The Official [thing] of the Luxembourg Professional Bicycle Racing Team". The manufacturer with the highest bid and the longest term for each item will be chosen. Once your first and last months sponsorship payments post, we will trumpet loudly, in many press releases, about the superiority of your products. If you are among the three highest bidders, you will receive a special 15 minutes photo shoot with Andy Schleck displaying your products that may be used in future advertising campaigns.
> 
> ...


Don't forget energy gels and deep fried turkeys!


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

sanrensho said:


> As for the possibility of Di2 running out of battery power mid-race = non-issue.


Agreed. And I'm sure they'll have batteries in the team car JIC also.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

“Shimano is known for its reliability and precision, and that is something this new team and Trek identify with and will rely upon when the stakes are high.”

Trek + SRAM were almost inseparable until now. Could it be that "precision thing" that Shimano's self-plug was alluding to..


----------



## HeluvaSkier (Sep 11, 2007)

Andy won't have to learn to shift now after all. He's getting electronics to do it for him. That will at least check one thing off his tour prep training program.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Do people really hate Treks that much?
> Or is this actually just LA-flaming collateral damage?


I don't hate TrekS, I dislike Trek, Inc. Any company that wants to tell a retailer what he can sell and how much of it he MUST sell is far down on my respect-o-meter.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

as stated, trek is lining up to have a pro tour face after the shack shutters next year. they saw the decline in sales after LA left the first time. they are trying to open up more in teh european market is my guess. they see the backlash in the us and know "serious" cyclist are leaning away from trek. heck, even the former pusa is now riding something other than trek.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a relative that works at the Trek corporate office in Waterloo. According to her, 2009-10 was a record year, and their orders for 2010-2011 are already ahead of last year.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I don't hate TrekS, I dislike Trek, Inc. Any company that wants to tell a retailer what he can sell and how much of it he MUST sell is far down on my respect-o-meter.


We've been a Trek dealer for over 20 years and I don't know of a better company in the industry to deal with.

However, if you're not currently a Trek dealer or are opening a new operation, Trek's policy now is to do better with the dealers already on board as opposed to simply lining up a lot of new dealers. Given the current economic conditions, that makes "corporate" sense, no matter how much some may dislike it.

Regardless, I enjoy Platy's contributions to this forum.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

PlatyPius said:


> I don't hate TrekS, I dislike Trek, Inc. Any company that wants to tell a retailer what he can sell and how much of it he MUST sell is far down on my respect-o-meter.


Some of my colleagues consider me a Trekkie. Does that count?

Live long and prosper.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Richard said:


> We've been a Trek dealer for over 20 years and I don't know of a better company in the industry to deal with.
> 
> However, if you're not currently a Trek dealer or are opening a new operation, Trek's policy now is to do better with the dealers already on board as opposed to simply lining up a lot of new dealers. Given the current economic conditions, that makes "corporate" sense, no matter how much some may dislike it.
> 
> Regardless, I enjoy Platy's contributions to this forum.


Aye. If you were already a Trek dealer, you're probably fine. A new shop wanting to carry Trek, however, needs to sign away their freedom and agree to Trek comprising 75% of their stock for bikes AND accessories.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Aye. If you were already a Trek dealer, you're probably fine. A new shop wanting to carry Trek, however, needs to sign away their freedom and agree to Trek comprising 75% of their stock for bikes AND accessories.


Wow that sucks! With the LBS I frequent the most now, it seems like 75% of the stock on bike and accessories is either Trek (/Bontrager) or Specialized, the rest of the bikes are CDale.


----------



## avalnch33 (Jul 19, 2006)

Richard said:


> We've been a Trek dealer for over 20 years and I don't know of a better company in the industry to deal with.
> 
> However, if you're not currently a Trek dealer or are opening a new operation, Trek's policy now is to do better with the dealers already on board as opposed to simply lining up a lot of new dealers. Given the current economic conditions, that makes "corporate" sense, no matter how much some may dislike it.
> 
> Regardless, I enjoy Platy's contributions to this forum.


tell that to the fisher only dealers when trek yanked the rug out from under them. dealer loyalty my ass.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

RRRoubaix said:


> Do people really hate Treks that much?
> Or is this actually just LA-flaming collateral damage?


Some people get really worked up over what kind of bikes others ride. It's odd but widespread.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

avalnch33 said:


> tell that to the fisher only dealers when trek yanked the rug out from under them. dealer loyalty my ass.


This thread is turning into a "damn, (name your bicycle company) is really turning into a bunch of corporate a$$holes."

I'm outta here!


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

mangotreat0808 said:


> “Shimano is known for its reliability and precision, and that is something this new team and Trek identify with and will rely upon when the stakes are high.”
> 
> Trek + SRAM were almost inseparable until now. Could it be that "precision thing" that Shimano's self-plug was alluding to..


Ah, how soon do people forget . . . 

It was Trek and Shimano that was inseparable when LA won all his TDFs. I believe he won all seven or maybe 6 out of 7 on Trek/Shimano. I still remember the DA 7800 wheelset ads LA used to do. I believe Discovery/Astana switched to SRAM around 3 years ago, which is when LA bought part (stock) ownership of SRAM. Thus the ads you see him doing now pushing SRAM.

People also forget that up until two years ago, Team CSC was on Shimano, except they used FSA cranks. So the Schlenk brothers are no stranger to Shimano.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

PlatyPius said:


> Aye. If you were already a Trek dealer, you're probably fine. A new shop wanting to carry Trek, however, needs to sign away their freedom and agree to Trek comprising 75% of their stock for bikes AND accessories.


You are misinformed. There are many Trek dealers that carry Trek as a secondary line. All vendors/companies have several levels of partnership, ie. "you commit this much and we offer you this." This is true of Specialized, Cannondale, Kona, everyone. If someone told you that their store was asked for the above commitment then that was probably the only commitment that Trek would accept to open them with in that market. All companies have the right to choose who they do business with. I have worked for a couple of shops that carried Trek in the past, all were extremely happy to sell them.

Clevor, LA won all 7 Tours on Shimano but I do not believe he ever rode Shimano wheels. USPS used Mavic for a few years until Trek/Bontrager got them on wheels too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

davidka said:


> You are misinformed. There are many Trek dealers that carry Trek as a secondary line. All vendors/companies have several levels of partnership, ie. "you commit this much and we offer you this." This is true of Specialized, Cannondale, Kona, everyone. If someone told you that their store was asked for the above commitment then that was probably the only commitment that Trek would accept to open them with in that market. All companies have the right to choose who they do business with. I have worked for a couple of shops that carried Trek in the past, all were extremely happy to sell them.


Since it was me that was told this by the rep answering my inquiry, I am likely not misinformed; unless the rep was an idiot. But, I'm not the only shop owner who has this complaint about them, so it is unlikely that we were all misinformed.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> Sounds like a Dr. Seuss title.


Given Frank's mad descending skills, it probably goes something like Schleck wrecks on his Trek


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Oracle7775 said:


> I've got a relative that works at the Trek corporate office in Waterloo. According to her, 2009-10 was a record year, and their orders for 2010-2011 are already ahead of last year.


That is in line with what I see, any group ride always features numerous new model Madones. I think the issue most have with Trek is the people that buy them, who are by in large the biggest toolboxes on the group ride...


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Ah, how soon do people forget . . .
> 
> It was Trek and Shimano that was inseparable when LA won all his TDFs. I believe he won all seven or maybe 6 out of 7 on Trek/Shimano. I still remember the DA 7800 wheelset ads LA used to do. I believe Discovery/Astana switched to SRAM around 3 years ago, which is when LA bought part (stock) ownership of SRAM. Thus the ads you see him doing now pushing SRAM.
> 
> People also forget that up until two years ago, Team CSC was on Shimano, except they used FSA cranks. So the Schlenk brothers are no stranger to Shimano.


He won all seven on Shimano, he never used Shimano wheels during his Tour reign so I'm not sure what ad you are remembering (I don't remember any ad for Shimano wheels featuring Armstrong unless I am mistaken)...

Furthermore, Discovery never used SRAM but Astana did after Bruyneel took over. Perhaps Google before posting about tidbits of information that you have slight familiarity with but clearly are not fully informed will enable you to post accurate responses... Just a suggestion...


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> He won all seven on Shimano, he never used Shimano wheels during his Tour reign so I'm not sure what ad you are remembering (I don't remember any ad for Shimano wheels featuring Armstrong unless I am mistaken)...
> 
> Furthermore, Discovery never used SRAM but Astana did after Bruyneel took over. Perhaps Google before posting about tidbits of information that you have slight familiarity with but clearly are not fully informed will enable you to post accurate responses... Just a suggestion...


Yes and after Lance became a minority share holder in Sram.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Since it was me that was told this by the rep answering my inquiry, I am likely not misinformed; unless the rep was an idiot. But, I'm not the only shop owner who has this complaint about them, so it is unlikely that we were all misinformed.


There can be minimum % placed on stores but 75% is higher than the figures of some Trek concept stores. The other thing is that they don't always enforce it but 75% is a crazy amount for non-concept so I'd lean towards this guy having an unknown agenda. 

Without applying any of this to directly to Platy's situation I will say in general Reps will often pull such rules out of the book when they have an agenda, or enforce it when things have gone sour. Or, of course, when they feel greener pastures await.

A generic example is whether your territory is over or under performing for Trek. If the rep is at 125% of goal and he has several great dealers at 50% stocking than he may throw out a crazy figure to a prospective new shop. Sometimes opening a new dealer means the other guy closest to you will throw a fit and no longer be a great performing 50% dealer so the number thrown out is so high that bases are covered.

I know reps that dislike certain shops and shop owners so much that they'd only do business with them if it is really really worth their while. When I rep'd I had a good relationship with other reps, we always shared our challenges and situations with each other in terms of dealers. There were times when shop owners/managers would be trying to pull stunts across vendor lines and having other reps in the field on good terms meant I could see if this dealer was being honest or not. Good reps also know that dealers talk too, and can catch a dishonest rep. It really boils down to being honest and not playing games on both sides. 

I also know lazy reps that could hit 125% of goal if they worked more, but sometimes they just don't want to. Just like there are good shops and bad shops, there are good reps and bad ones. If the rep is a bad one he wouldn't last long.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

PlatyPius said:


> Since it was me that was told this by the rep answering my inquiry, I am likely not misinformed; unless the rep was an idiot. But, I'm not the only shop owner who has this complaint about them, so it is unlikely that we were all misinformed.


 I don't know your store or market, perhaps this commitment level was what the rep saw as appropriate to take on a new store in the market. Still, I have seen plenty of stores that carry Trek @ less than 75% of their floor space.


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> I don't hate TrekS, I dislike Trek, Inc. Any company that wants to tell a retailer what he can sell and how much of it he MUST sell is far down on my respect-o-meter.


The owner of my favourite LBS told me that he'd love to carry Cannondale but can't due to their volume requirements. He'd be the only C'dale dealer for at least two hours (on the highway) in any direction. So he sells a mix of small-volume brands (Kona, Argon 18, and apparently bringing in Ridley) and focuses more on service than sales (which is why I keep going back to him even though I didn't stick with Argon after my crash).

But I love the title of this thread. Someone summed it up perfectly by saying it sounds like a Seuss title (and the "Schlecks in wrecks" was also brilliant). It's crazy how all this is coming out while they're still racing a grand tour with their current teams!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

davidka said:


> I don't know your store or market, perhaps this commitment level was what the rep saw as appropriate to take on a new store in the market. Still, I have seen plenty of stores that carry Trek @ less than 75% of their floor space.


It's only new Trek dealers, not existing ones...

However, there is a Trek shop 40 miles in any direction (N, S, E, and W)


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

*Shlecks on Treks?*



JCavilia said:


> Sounds like a Dr. Seuss title.


Shlecks on Treks instead of Specs


----------



## bmb032 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dang. I guess I shouldn't have bought a Trek. Now I'm not a serious cyclist, but instead a toolbox. I might have considered another brand had I known that buying a Trek was a direct sign of the deficiencies in my personality. At least others can know in advance when they see me though!

I can't wait for article and thread titles next year when the Schlecks are on Treks!


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

This is cool news to me.


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

My first road bike was a Trek, the service I got from Trek was awesome and I cant wait to see the Schlecks on treks....(eventhough I am on a Giant)

In my old home town there were two LBS that carried TREK and I was told by LBS #2 that Trek had stopped dealing with them because LBS #1 had sold more bikes or whatever, not to cool but one thing I learned is business is business although I may not always understand it.


----------

